# [video]tnt --> xvid ?

## BENJI

Salut !

J'enregistre pas mal la tnt sur mon pc en ce moment.

Du coup les giga s'accumulent et je n'ai pas forcément le temps de tout regarder.

Les fichiers de sortie sont des fichiers mpg (je suppose mpeg2 avec l'audio au format j'en sais rien pour le moment).

Je pense réduire la taille de ces fichiers en les convertissant en xvid/divx.

Je pense pas être le seul à vouloir faire ce genre de manip mais j'avoue être étonné de ne pas trouver plus de guide en ligne pour faire cette manipulation.

Je trouve surtout sur le net comment faire des divx à partir de DVD. Et pour des enregistrement TNT c'est surtout pour des formats d'entrée .ts et avec des logiciels sous windows (avidemux, virtualdubmod)

Vous comment faites-vous ?

Je cherche quelque chose d'efficace (avez-vous une solution all in one ?).

Je n'ai d'ailleurs jamais encoder en divx, à vrai dire je faisais plutôt du divx2vcd (ma platine de salon ne prenait que les (S)VCD à l'époque.

Merci d'avance.

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Je le ferais avec ffmpeg, le couteau suisse des conversions vidéo  :Wink: 

----------

## BENJI

un exemple ?

aussi simple que ça ?

```
transcode -i movie.mpg -o movie.avi -y divx
```

pas de réglage de bitrate ?

pas de décallage de son ?

Je n'ose y croire ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Des exemples de ffmpeg ? il y en a des pelles via Google  :Wink: 

Tu peux tout configurer, je te laisse chercher  :Smile: 

----------

## jcTux

Jette un coup d'œil à openshot.

Il permet de couper les séquences inutiles entre autre.

Il y a un ebuild qui traîne ici https://bugs.gentoo.org/283673

----------

## guilc

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> avec des logiciels sous windows (avidemux, virtualdubmod)

 

Genre "emerge avidemux" ça marche pas ?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## BENJI

 *jcTux wrote:*   

> Jette un coup d'œil à openshot.
> 
> Il permet de couper les séquences inutiles entre autre.
> 
> Il y a un ebuild qui traîne ici https://bugs.gentoo.org/283673

 

Ah je connaissais pas !

Mais j'ai pas l'impression qu'il supporte le mpeg2 en entrée, non ?

Ah sinon je pensais pas que avidemux était dispo sous portage !

Bon et avec avidemux me suffira pour compresser mes enregistrement tnt (et en plus virer les pub) ?Last edited by BENJI on Mon Apr 19, 2010 1:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tom_

Avidemux est dispo sous Gentoo et est vraiment pas mal à utiliser.  :Wink: 

Il supporte sans problème le mpeg2 en entrée.  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Ah sinon je pensais pas que avidemux était dispo sous portage !

 

Depuis 2003, tu n'a jamais utilisé "emerge --search" ou eix ?   :Shocked: 

----------

## BENJI

Non c'est plus subtile que ça !

Dans mes recherches je n'ai trouver que des discussions de windowsiens autour de avidemux j'ai donc même pas imaginer que ça existait sous linux (erreur) et j'ai pas fait de recherche dans l'arbre.

En résumer , ferais-tu un emerge -s Excel ?

Bon sinon j'ai commencé à regarder avidemux et ça m'a l'air de correspondre à ce que je cherche. Un grand merci.

A ceux qui l'utilisent vaut-il mieux (pour retirer la pub et encoder) :

- mettre les marqueurs et encoder en même temps

- ou mettre les marqueurs et utiliser la sortie générée pour l'encodage ?

Avez-vous des conf de base pour l'encodage d'une enregistrement sur la tnt ?Last edited by BENJI on Mon Apr 19, 2010 3:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jcTux

 *BENJI wrote:*   

>  *jcTux wrote:*   Jette un coup d'œil à openshot.
> 
> Il permet de couper les séquences inutiles entre autre.
> 
> Il y a un ebuild qui traîne ici https://bugs.gentoo.org/283673 
> ...

 

Oui il supporte mgeg2 en entrée. Il est basé sur ffmpeg, donc traite tous les formats que peut gérer ffmpeg.

----------

## BENJI

Merci je garde l'idée même si dans un premier temps je vais rester sur avidemux.

Au cours de mes recherches je viens de tomber sur cette pages qui a mon sens résume bien toute la subtilité d'encoder en AVI un enregistrement tnt !

http://www.avidemux.org/admWiki/doku.php?id=tutorial:editing_mpeg_capture

----------

## bluedid29

Bonjour,   :Cool: 

Perso j'utilise Kino, même s'il est basique, il permet de découper simplement ce que l'on a besoin et d'exporter en différents formats (mpeg, xvid, theora...) en choisissant les réglages que l'on veut.

----------

## BENJI

Ah c'est vrai.

J'ai pas kino (kde4 pour moi) mais kdenlive mais je ne l'ai pas utilisé pour le moment.

C'est peut-être plus orienter vers le montage de vidéos DV d'un camescope que prévu pour faire du nettoyage de fichiers enregistrés sur la TNT.

----------

## bluedid29

Si c'est pour faire du nettoyage (conversion en lots), il faudrait voir s'il existe un petit script pour faire la tache.

Il faut juste prévoir beaucoup de place sur le disque dur et un processeur assez puissant (Dual core ou Athlon X2). C'est vrai que Kino convertit d'abord en DV (un peu long) et que Kdenlive est parfois (qui a dit souvent ?   :Rolling Eyes:  ) fantasque   :Laughing: 

Le meilleurs compromis entre taille et qualité que j'ai trouvé est :  XVID MPEG-4 AVI Dual pass FFMPEG (Hight quality Full size progressive  2240kb/s) à partir de vidéo 640X480 MPEG AVI Canon A720is. Si quelqu"un a trouvé mieux, je suis preneur  :Wink:  .

----------

## xaviermiller

Trop compliqué... pourquoi ne pas utiliser ffmpeg, qui est de toutes façons utilisé par tout le monde (excepté VLC qui a ses propres codecs) ?

Yaka trouver les paramètres de codage, et après, un petit script convertira tout en masse  :Wink: 

----------

## bluedid29

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Trop compliqué... pourquoi ne pas utiliser ffmpeg, qui est de toutes façons utilisé par tout le monde (excepté VLC qui a ses propres codecs) ?
> 
> Yaka trouver les paramètres de codage, et après, un petit script convertira tout en masse 

 

Faut juste trouver les scripts  :Wink:  (je sais; ton moteur de recherche est ton ami   :Laughing: ).

----------

## El_Goretto

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Trop compliqué... pourquoi ne pas utiliser ffmpeg, qui est de toutes façons utilisé par tout le monde (excepté VLC qui a ses propres codecs) ?
> 
> Yaka trouver les paramètres de codage, et après, un petit script convertira tout en masse 

 

Peut être parce que:

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Au cours de mes recherches je viens de tomber sur cette pages qui a mon sens résume bien toute la subtilité d'encoder en AVI un enregistrement tnt !
> 
> http://www.avidemux.org/admWiki/doku.php?id=tutorial:editing_mpeg_capture

 

C'est confirmé cette histoire de désynchro systématique et graduelle en cas de flux non parfait?

----------

## BENJI

Salut à tous je viens de faire mon premier essai avec avidemux.

Premièrement comme indiqué dans le guide en ligne de avidemux que j'ai cité plus haut j'ai passé mon enregistrement dans ProjectX :

C'est pas sorcier

```
projectx mon_enregistrement_TNT.mpg
```

En sortie il m'a rendu un fichier audio, un fichier vidéo et un fichier log dont un extrait ici décrit les caractéristiques de l'enregistrement.

```
FileSegments:

* (0) /mnt/oasis/TNT_conversion/Mon_voisin_totoro/0421_143502_DVB-T_Mon_voisin_totoro.mpg

second. Files:

* ---

+> Input File 0:  '/mnt/oasis/TNT_conversion/Mon_voisin_totoro/0421_143502_DVB-T_Mon_voisin_totoro.mpg' (3,273,794,080 bytes)

-> Filetype is MPEG-2 PS/SS (PES Container)

-> demux

-> found PES-ID 0xC0 (MPEG Audio) @ 2062

-> found PES-ID 0xE0 (MPEG Video) @ 3818

-> video basics: 720*576 @ 25fps @ 0.7031 (16:9) @ 15000000bps, vbvBuffer 112

-> starting export of video data @ GOP# 0

!> dropping useless B-Frames @ GOP# 0 / new Timecode 00:00:00.000

++> Mpg Video: PID 0x0000 / PesID 0xE0 / SubID 0x00 :

-> Video: fr-ct-1p-cg-og-dg -> 165010-1-0-7450-0-0

-> Video length: 165010 frames @ 01:50:00.400

-> GOP summary: min. 18, max. 60 fields; contains interlaced & progressive frames

-> avg. nom. bitrate 3711336bps (min/max: 1602800/7751600)

-> set first sequenceheader bitrate to 7751600bps

---> new File: /mnt/oasis/TNT_conversion/Mon_voisin_totoro/0421_143502_DVB-T_Mon_voisin_totoro.m2v

++> Mpg Audio: PID 0x0000 / PesID 0xC0 / SubID 0x00 :

-> check CRC of AC-3 / MPEG-Audio L1,2

-> remove CRC in MPEG-Audio L1,2

-> add frames

-> Audio PTS: first packet 00:00:00.800, last packet 01:50:01.904

-> Video PTS: start 1.GOP 00:00:00.997, end last GOP 01:50:01.397

-> adjusting audio at video-timeline

-> src_audio: MPEG-1, Layer2, 48000Hz, jstereo, 192kbps, CRC @ 00:00:00.000

audio frames: wri-pre-skip-ins-add 275017-0-0-0-0 @ 01:50:00.408 done...

---> new File: '/mnt/oasis/TNT_conversion/Mon_voisin_totoro/0421_143502_DVB-T_Mon_voisin_totoro.mp2'

summary of created media files:

.Video (m2v):   165010 Frames   01:50:00.400      '/mnt/oasis/TNT_conversion/Mon_voisin_totoro/0421_143502_DVB-T_Mon_voisin_totoro.m2v'

Audio 00 (mp2):   275017 Frames   01:50:00.408   0-0-0-0   '/mnt/oasis/TNT_conversion/Mon_voisin_totoro/0421_143502_DVB-T_Mon_voisin_totoro.mp2'

=> 3,220,448,235 bytes written...

-> we have 1 warnings/errors.
```

J'ai ensuite remultiplexé l'audio et la vidéo

```
mplex -f 3 -o output_file.mpg source_video.m2v source_audio.mp2
```

J'ai lancé avidemux et ouvert dedans output_file.mpg (=la vidéo sans erreur).

Première surprise : avidemux demande avant de charger la vidéo si je veux l'indexer ?

Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette question ? J'espère au moins qu'il ne refait pas ce que je viens de faire avec ProjectX ?

 :Arrow:  Est-ce que l'étape ProjectX reste nécessaire du coup  :Question: 

Bon, ensuite j'ai fait la brute pour la configuration de avidemux :

- video j'ai mis xvid, je n'ai pas touché à "configure" ni à "filter",

- audio j'ai laissé copy

- format AVI

- j'ai mis un marqueur A puis B pour faire un test rapide sur un extrait de la vidéo.

Bilan :

 :Arrow:  l'image est déformée (étirée vers le haut), en fait l'enregistrement l'est aussi,

 :Arrow:  l'image est entrelacée (des lignes apparaissent autour des personnes dès que l'action s'accélère).

Donc j'ai un problème de ratio et un problème d'entrelacement.

Comment peut-on les contourner avec avidemux, pourriez-vous m'aider à pofiner ces réglages   :Question: 

La vidéo initiale c'est ça :

720*576 @ 25fps @ 0.7031 (16:9) => donc pourquoi c'est pas du 16:9 ?

GOP summary: min. 18, max. 60 fields; contains interlaced & progressive frames => là par contre c'est plus clair !

----------

## BENJI

up   :Exclamation: 

----------

## guilc

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> 720*576 @ 25fps @ 0.7031 (16:9) => donc pourquoi c'est pas du 16:9 ?
> 
> GOP summary: min. 18, max. 60 fields; contains interlaced & progressive frames => là par contre c'est plus clair !

 

- C'est pas du 16/9 parce que c'est enregistré en anamorphique. Soit tu conserves ça, mais il y a sans doute un tag à renseigner dans avidemux (aucune idée du comment), soit tu passe par un filtre de redimensionnement pour réencoder sans. L'encodage anamorphique sert à augmenter la résolution verticale de l'image pour réduire les pertes dûes à l'entrelacement.

- C'est entrelacé ben... tu désentrelaces, ou tu encode entrelacé avec un codec qui gère les frames entrelacées :p

Si tu veux virer ces 2 "particularités", il y a des filtres pour ça dans avidemux !

----------

## BENJI

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *BENJI wrote:*   Si tu veux virer ces 2 "particularités", il y a des filtres pour ça dans avidemux ! 

 

Oui je sais mais il y en a beaucoup !

Yadif

Deinterlace

KernelDeint

TDeint

libavcodec deinterlacer

Decomb Telecide

Decomb Decimate

Pulldown

DGBob

PAL field shift

PAL smart

Drop

Swap fields

Smart swap fields

Keep even fields

Keep odd fields

Seperate fields

Merge fields

Stack fields

Unstack fields

Alors si je pouvais juste avoir un conseil du style :

"moi j'utilise "............" et je ne m'en plaints pas !"

----------

## xaviermiller

Prends yadif, il donne de très bons résultats.

----------

## guilc

Ouais, yadif est très bon, mais consommera plus de CPU. Il utilise les frames d'avant et d'après pour reconstituer l'image, et grâce à ça donne une image plus propre. Tout dépend de si t'es pressé pour encoder ou pas   :Laughing: 

----------

## BENJI

Oui c'est ce que j'avais cru comprendre.

Mais Yadif---férentes façon de le paramétrer (4 modes) et j'avoue ne pas bien savoir lequelle choisir.

Toutes ont un inconvénient alors faut-il choisir "Temporal & Spatial Check" ou "Bob, Temporal & Spatial Check" dans le second cas comment se gère le dédoublement du nombre de frame (ça passe à 50 fps quand même !) ?

----------

## BENJI

C'est bon ça fonctionne bien

Reste que j'ai un gros problème de ratio d'image.

Elle est étiré vers le haut. Presque on dirait du 9/16 et pas du 16/9.

En source j'ai mis 1:1 et destination 16/9 pour obtenir ce résultat.

Je relance avec 16/9 en source et 16/9 en destination : le ratio a l'air meilleur à l'oeil mais c'est pas flagrant !

----------

## adjaxio

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> C'est bon ça fonctionne bien
> 
> Reste que j'ai un gros problème de ratio d'image.
> 
> Elle est étiré vers le haut. Presque on dirait du 9/16 et pas du 16/9.
> ...

 

Moi je met 16/9 en source et 4/3 en sortie et le ratio est bon 

Cordialement

----------

## BENJI

J'ai d'abord été surpris,

puis j'ai essayé

et effectivement le rapport est bon !

Merci

PS: si qqn peut l'expliquer !

----------

